
Will Podcasting continue to grow significantly over the next 10 years? - czam
https://www.kialo.com/podcasting-will-continue-to-grow-significantly-over-the-next-10-years-17805
======
apotatopot
I don't see why not. My podcast grew from 0 to 35 listeners in less than four
months with no advertisement, and I'm just some nobody. Two of the guests we
have had went on to start their own podcasts afterwards. It seems inevitable
that podcasts would grow, as they're a more convenient way to access talk
entertainment that doesn't necessarily have a corporate overlord.

I hate to sound like an ad, but anchor has made it really easy to put our
podcast on every platform and start running ads right away (even if they are
just ads for anchor atm).

[https://accidentallyfasting.com/](https://accidentallyfasting.com/)

